# Came across Dye Sublimated Sneakers - how would one make these



## adamlando (Jul 14, 2014)

I came across a site that makes what seem to be Dye Sublimated Shoes. 


Link here: https://mrgugu.com/en/newin/accessories2/shoes-2

It says in the shoe page description: "We put 3D imprint on them"

Anyone know what this means? Id assume these are 3D Dye Sub printed like Vacuum sublimation printed. But what i dont understand is the seeming consistency of the shoes. Wouldn't that mean they had to put together their own mold as well for these. Just seems like a lot of work but man, if it was feasable i feel like id make a fortune off these.


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

All those shoe images were digitally created, no question. So I doubt the final product looks exactly like that.

They could have be sublimated on a roll of polyester fabric then put together or even printed on a roll of cotton fabric using a UV flatbed printer and then put together (highly doubt both given the price of the shoes, but ya never know).... or the midsole could have been taped off to protect it and the rest printed using a fabric printer (DTG). Those are nothing new though.


----------



## adamlando (Jul 14, 2014)

So you think they are buying a blank shoe in order to do this? And then using the methods you used?

Im confused why would you print on already sublimation printed fabric maybe im missunderstanding you


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

No one could really tell unless they purchased one to see what it is made out of and potentially what process they used. There are several processes to do this (pre-made and cut-sew). Just depends on the fabric used.

I found quite a few styles on alibaba that look VERY similar to the ones on that site. They could even have them custom make their shoes then ship to you. Ya never know unless you know their sources.


----------

